# What are these things on my lift arms?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

The first photo shows some sort of adjustable handle, but it's only on one lift arm and not both. No idea why or what it does. The second photo shows some loops that are welded on. Do you know what they are for?

Thanks!


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The handle adjusts the length of the lift arm to level the attached implement. Not sure what the welded on loops are for.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Vanman08 said:


> The handle adjusts the length of the lift arm to level the attached implement.


Wouldn't adjusting the length of a single arm be problematic? Why isn't the adjuster on both arms?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

It does not adjust the length of the lift arm itself, it adjusts the length of the arm that raises and lowers the lift arm. I should have been more clear with my description.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The Loops are too hold Xtra Lynch pins.










The crank changes the heigth of that side lift link.

In a perfect world you could have a crank on both sides.

Look for another.....they can come in quite handy when doing grading work or
Too lift a implement to its Highest possible spot...Say for loading on a trailer with short ramps.

They put crank on right so it can be reached from drivers seat easier......sorry lefties.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The hand crank is so you can adjust the level of the implement. Handy if you are trying to grade a bit of a crown on your driveway with a back blade and required if you are plowing a garden with a moldboard plow.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The eyes are probably for a chain (security chain) to keep the lower links together when no implement is attached.

For instance, when you are ploughing, the tractor leans to the right and you adjust the length of the right link in order to level the plough correctly.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

They are for Xtra lynch pins.....does no one read?

Its simple..these have been around for decades


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

thedukes said:


> They are for Xtra lynch pins.....does no one read?
> 
> Its simple..these have been around for decades


Maybe. 
I have factory loops on my lift arms for storing lynch pins but they look nothing like those.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Although the welded loops are used by most to store lynch pins….I believe the purpose is to provide an attachment point for depth and/or lift arm sway control. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

thedukes said:


> They are for Xtra lynch pins.....does no one read?
> 
> Its simple..these have been around for decades


My experience from being employed many yrs ago at a farm equipment dealership for 21 yrs is majority of equipment operators manuals usually end up in desk drawers UNREAD. Operators manuals normally contain a lot of very important information including answers to OP's questions


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

View attachment 82387

That soil looks too wet to be plowing. Where I live that type plowed soil would resemble bricks after it dried


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

While using my short arms, I attach turnbuckles to a loop to adjust the sway from contact with my tires and I hang spare pins on the one not in use.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> View attachment 82387
> 
> That soil looks too wet to be plowing. Where I live that type plowed soil would resemble bricks after it dried


You cultivate before it goes into concrete mode.

The picture is from a yearly autumn ploughing event. Date and place are fixed months before, so you can not always get optimal conditions. This one was normal, drivers and the land owner were happy.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Hacke said:


> You cultivate before it goes into concrete mode.
> 
> The picture is from a yearly autumn ploughing event. Date and place are fixed months before, so you can not always get optimal conditions. This one was normal, drivers and the land owner were happy.


Hacke…
What is the event? Plowing, tractors, or just a local gathering?B


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

BinVa said:


> Hacke…
> What is the event? Plowing, tractors, or just a local gathering?B


Sorry pioneerMan for hijacking your thread.

We have a small club (~150 members) for those who like old iron, it is all about nostalgia. About five events a year where the autumn ploughing is the main attraction. 40-50 tractors running around a Sunday in October, turning the soil on the peninsula Vikbolandet in Sweden.

Our site NTK | Nostalgitraktorklubben Vikbolandet is in Swedish, here are some links directly to images from another autumn ploughing. I suppose that a lot of models are not known to you.





Plöjning Rotenberg 2014







www.ntk-vikbolandet.se









Plöjning Rotenberg 2014







www.ntk-vikbolandet.se









Plöjning Rotenberg 2014







www.ntk-vikbolandet.se


----------



## Cast iron acres (4 mo ago)

I put a short bungee strap on those link arm loops when using the draw bar to avoid contact with tire lugs.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

A bungee is mentioned and shown in the parts pages for some (jd) tractors.
It would connect to the inside loops.
My jd has loops on outside as well.
8n has loops iirc and came to be long before the bungee strap was a household word.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Cast iron acres said:


> I put a short bungee strap on those link arm loops when using the draw bar to avoid contact with tire lugs.


That works great, I bungee mine together when the 3pt is naked


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

Those tractor pics in Sweden are cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Windy99 (9 mo ago)

Hacke said:


> The eyes are probably for a chain (security chain) to keep the lower links together when no implement is attached.
> 
> For instance, when you are ploughing, the tractor leans to the right and you adjust the length of the right link in order to level the plough correctly.
> 
> View attachment 82387


that is what it appears to me also


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

When the three point hitch was first used as on the 9N ford sway chains were used, they kept and implement from swinging out to far. They connected from the center of the tractor to the pull link, usually where the lift link attached. Often when the hitch was raised they tightened slightly to further eliminated the sideways movement of the implement. On some implement this sideways movement was not wanted so sway bars were installed. They were mounted under the axle, usually the same bolts as the fenders, and the other end went on the same pin as the lower link of the implement cross bar. This type of three point hitch "control" worked for most U.S. manufacturers Some manufacturers used a rub block inside the lift links that allowed the implement to sway when lowered but restricted sway when raised, When the import tractors stated coming to the U.S. the sway control chains were hooked outside of the three point to prevent the lower links from coming in to far, unfortunately this meant the links would go out far enough to get caught in the cleats of the rear tires. So to stop the links and tires from being damaged the put a loop on the links and either used a bungee cord or a spring to keep the links together.
As for the leveling box crank some tractors have had the on both sides, but usually they were the bigger, and or more expensive tractors. Usually a tractor buyer is price oriented so to make it cheaper the left leveling box was replaced by a solid link. There is no reason why you cannot purchase another leveling box and install it on the left if you want one.
Most manufacturers also put a lynch pin holder on the lower link so you have a place to store the lynch pin when you unhook the implement. 

.https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.KAiJrDi-OM7eqVODx2fEawHaFj%26pid%3DApi&f=1&ipt=03096af01b7e8720e084b594ba71b516eccd82552d1e99bc0714b0825acea374&ipo=images

Note chains inside and sway bars outside of lower links



https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse4.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.mkTmrk7VfpI-yLhpd97CKgHaFi%26pid%3DApi&f=1&ipt=c7e17afd486e9087eb3b3c93981ef020dfb9e60fdc154e1bcb1c57ca9791a458&ipo=images



Note external sway chains and spring to keep links together


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Maybe.
> I have factory loops on my lift arms for storing lynch pins but they look nothing like those.





pioneerMan said:


> The first photo shows some sort of adjustable handle, but it's only on one lift arm and not both. No idea why or what it does. The second photo shows some loops that are welded on. Do you know what they are for?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> They are for Xtra lynch pins.....does no one read?
> 
> Its simple..these have been around for decades


Haha, I like the idea of storing extra pins there, as I do have extra loops on the arms, besides the ones for the sway springs...and yes they do fit, just went out to try.


----------

